# bit shank size



## fred 88 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am just getting back into woodworking as i get closer to retirement. 20 yrs ago I purchased a craftsman router table model # 970722. Just last month I purchased a craftsman router model # 315175170. It has the electronic depth readout. I would like to start making small projects (jewelry box size,) to large size (hope chests, etc). I have a couple questions I would like to ask and would appreciate any advice.

My router has a collet that accepts 1/2 in. cutter shafts as well as an adapter to use !/4 in. shafts. Are there advantages for each size? I am looking to purchase new bits, and also wondering if carbide tipped are the best, or what exactly i should be looking for in a bit. Thanks so much if anyone has advice, and I will surely reply to thank you. (as I am new to this way of learning, and hope to give future advice).

Thanks Fred


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Fred. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

1/2" shank bits are better as they are stronger, but they cost more. 1/4" shank bits are OK too, and sometimes the answer for those "one use only" bits for that special project. A lot of people will start out with 1/4" shank bits, assorted sets are available on Ebay for a good price, and then upgrade the most used bits to better 1/2" shank. And definetely carbide tipped bits are the best.. steel bits are almost useless in my opinion.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

fred 88 said:


> I am just getting back into woodworking as i get closer to retirement. 20 yrs ago I purchased a craftsman router table model # 970722. Just last month I purchased a craftsman router model # 315175170. It has the electronic depth readout. I would like to start making small projects (jewelry box size,) to large size (hope chests, etc). I have a couple questions I would like to ask and would appreciate any advice.
> 
> My router has a collet that accepts 1/2 in. cutter shafts as well as an adapter to use !/4 in. shafts. Are there advantages for each size? I am looking to purchase new bits, and also wondering if carbide tipped are the best, or what exactly i should be looking for in a bit. Thanks so much if anyone has advice, and I will surely reply to thank you. (as I am new to this way of learning, and hope to give future advice).
> 
> Thanks Fred


Hi Fred - Welcome to the forum
1/4" shank bits are fine, matter of fact, I prefer them for smaller cutting diameters. For larger bits, 3/4 diameter and over, I prefer 1/2" shanks. If you have a fairly large router in a table it is easy to push the 1/4" ers a bit to hard. For what you are doing, I suspect most of the profiles you will want will be in 1/4" shanks, many of the minuature stuff isn't available in 1/2" anyway.


----------

